# Toro 726 OE Question



## 82nd Airborne (Jan 12, 2011)

I just bought the 726 OE tonight for my 76 year old Dad. I also have a 5 year old 726 TE that's very similar. When showing him how to operate it I noticed that both wheels are powered (posi) making it extremely difficult to turn. My 726 TE has only one wheel that is powered which makes it easy to turn. Is there a way of disengaging the posi traction and go to single wheel traction? or is there something wrong with unit? 

thanks


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Some models are strictly posi-traction, others, as you've found, can be switched from two wheel drive to one wheel drive. That does make them easier to turn, but also limits the traction it will have. Your 726 TE probably has two holes in the axel. This allows the clic pin to either be inserted through the wheel first and then the axel, making it two wheel drive. A second hole in the axel outside of the wheel hub allows that wheel to spin free of the axel when the clic pin is inserted through it, and that's what makes it easier to turn. 

Compare your dad's to yours, you may find that his may not have that second hole, or the pin just needs to be moved to the outer one to allow the wheel to turn free of the axel.


----------



## CharlesW (Oct 13, 2010)

82nd Airborne said:


> I just bought the 726 OE tonight for my 76 year old Dad. I also have a 5 year old 726 TE that's very similar. When showing him how to operate it I noticed that both wheels are powered (posi) making it extremely difficult to turn. My 726 TE has only one wheel that is powered which makes it easy to turn. Is there a way of disengaging the posi traction and go to single wheel traction? or is there something wrong with unit?
> 
> thanks


There is most likely a click pin where the wheel hub attaches to the axle. The pin can be installed so it locks the wheel to the axle or lets it turn freely.
On my old 2 stage, both axles have the pins so you can choose which wheel drives if you don't want both of them powered.


----------



## 82nd Airborne (Jan 12, 2011)

thanks for the help guys. I'll take a look at it later today and hopefully correct the problem.


----------

